# Where Can Americans Travel Right Now?



## Robert59 (Nov 18, 2020)

More than 50 countries currently allow U.S. citizens to visit, but some restrictions apply.​I don't have any plans on leaving the country right now. 

https://travel.usnews.com/features/where-can-americans-travel-right-now


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 19, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> More than 50 countries currently allow U.S. citizens to visit, but some restrictions apply.​I don't have any plans on leaving the country right now.
> 
> https://travel.usnews.com/features/where-can-americans-travel-right-now


Living room, kitchen, bedroom, family room, home office, gym, grocery store, occasional restaurant, liquor store.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 19, 2020)

Hangaround said:


> Living room, kitchen, bedroom, family room, home office, gym, grocery store, occasional restaurant, liquor store.


Fortunately, I am also allowed to go to the bathroom in addition to all you listed. 

Tony


----------



## Hangaround (Nov 19, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Fortunately, I am also allowed to go to the bathroom in addition to all you listed.
> 
> Tony


Touche


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

My world is in a 3 mile radius around my apartment these days.  I haven't been outside that area since March.  
But it's everything I need - various stores  - vet/Dr. office and closest family members.   And even gas station/car dealership.  
It works  for me


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> More than 50 countries currently allow U.S. citizens to visit, but some restrictions apply.​I don't have any plans on leaving the country right now.
> 
> https://travel.usnews.com/features/where-can-americans-travel-right-now


You're doing the right thing, Robert.

As far as I'm concerned, the USofA should be closing borders between States that are suffering from higher Covid numbers, as well as those States that aren't living up to recommended practices and guidelines.

If I were the president I'd tighten the thumb-screws down in a fashion the people in the USofA have never seen.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 19, 2020)

We had, note the word "had", made plans on going to a rodeo in Cheyenne, Wyoming a few months ago, but ended up cancelling the rental car and hotel room. However, for next July, we have got setup a rental car and hotel room in Dodge City, Kansas for a professional rodeo and western celebration that is scheduled to be there. 

Other than that, we haven't gone more than a few miles in our city. IOW, other than taking our powerboat on local lake this past summer, haven't done much of anything. Had a lot of fun on the boat, until wildfire smoke smell started happening. But, after we get the vaccine, we'll see what happens then.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 19, 2020)

I have an EMERGENCY (Amber) ALERT  on my phone right now" EXTREME VIRUS RISK SHELTER IN PLACE"
Travel is more or less out of the question!


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 19, 2020)

The virus is shattering all predictions in numbers of new cases. I am going nowhere. Isn't it odd that with all we know now that the numbers are soaring. I know it was predicted but the numbers are staggering, 29,000 dead last week.


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2020)

We live in the interior of BC.  We’ve been advised to not even travel to the Coast (Vancouver region).  Stronger orders are expected today.


----------

